# OC Surf 7/1/17



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

Fished off and on Saturday afternoon for about an hour total during the incoming tide. Caught a few dogfish on bloodworms. Never found the kingfish we were looking for. Water was cold and the surf was rough, dirty and confused. But, my 7 year old couldn't wait to get home and tell his friends he caught a shark!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

The kingfish bite is epic right now, best I have ever seen in NJ. Find some clean, clear water, get some fish bites BW or real BW and its on. Today I had doubleheaders all morning with plenty of nice size keepers in the mix. Kept half dozen for dinner. Good fishing but man it was hot as balls out there, even in the water.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

The kingfish bite is epic right now, best I have ever seen in NJ. Find some clean, clear water, get some fish bites BW or real BW and its on. Today I had doubleheaders all morning with plenty of nice size keepers in the mix. Kept half dozen for dinner. Good fishing but man it was hot as balls out there, even in the water.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Tried to scare up a fluke or two from the beach yesterday but couldn't get a gulp past the swarm of snapper blues. Tried live-lining a few of them but no takers. Managed two shorts 12 and 14". Tons of bait and diving birds all weekend.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Browns, browns and more browns.
View attachment 40921
. Four all together, one break off, largest was 54in. All caught on live spot.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Looked for fluke this weekend at Absecon inlet, but only found tiny blues. I can't even call them snappers. Maybe "roaches" is a better word (none over 10 inches). It was fun regardless. It was non-stop for an hour, then dies, then non-stop again. Few folks tried to live line them but no takers.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Live-lining snappers in the inlet this afternoon, no takers. Water was flat and dirty and very warm, 80+deg.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

phillyguy said:


> Browns, browns and more browns.
> View attachment 40921
> . Four all together, one break off, largest was 54in. All caught on live spot.


phillyguy,
View attachment 40921
don't show up on someone else post. Put your pictures on a report from you.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

Looks like I may have another shot at the OC surf this weekend. Are there still kings around, or have they moved on? Love the look on my wife's face everytime we talk about going to the beach, and my 7 year old asks if we can go fishing!


----------

